# Firestone with sidecar



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bic...=1011&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=231015298559&#ht_62wt_918


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 16, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bic...=1011&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=231015298559&#ht_62wt_918




Weird?!...


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jul 17, 2013)

Totally COOL!!!!!


----------

